# I'm a 17 year old male with IBS



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Well, I'm 17 years old, and i was diagnosed with IBS when i was 13. I've took many various medications, and nothing seems to work. They say 9/10 people who have it, its caused by stress, which in my case, i have no clue what i stress about. I am planning on going to see a psychiatrist, so maybe he can help me out. In my case, i have constipation, dirrhea, cramping, and gas, which occurs atleast once a week. I am currently on Home Instructions, because i've missed so much school in the past. It feels like ever since i got this, my life has totally changed, a lot of times when my friends call me to hang out, i'm always in this situation. I wanted to pursue a career in baseball, which is now over due to this. I'm curious how you guys deal with this, and How do you guys personally feel about it?


----------



## 17126 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm sorry about your situation. I have constant gas, very embarrassing to talk about but it is true. I don't really know how to cope with it myself. I'm on anti depressants and go to the psychologist. I don't go to friends houses comfortably being that its obvious they're talking rudely about my IBS problem. I'm at a complete loss. Im terrified as to what I'm going to do with the rest of my life. But unless I die, theres really no way out of it for me. I'm sorry your dreams were taken from you, I sympathise.


----------



## JaneLLe8818 (Sep 7, 2005)

I definately feel your pain.. i'm 17 as well.. and most of my senior year.. until december or so and alot of my junior year was spent on home instruction. How do i feel? I mean.. yeah at first i didn't deal with it too well.. but i've gotten kinda used to life with it.. It still sucks alot haha. But you've had it fora while too.. so you know how things feel and all. I'm sorry you feel like your dreams have been taken from you.. Things can always turn around.. i didnt think i'd be able to go off to college a year ago.. but now.. I'm leaving for college in august =]If you ever wanna talk about stuff you can email me thinkblink_13###hotmail.comor im me on aim if you have it gdsp0procksNc0ketake carejanelle


----------



## 14407 (May 8, 2006)

Hey Allstrz....I'm 18 and i've suffered with IBS for about 4 years of my life...but I would just have really bad pain once a week, but mornings were the worst. I could no longer attended school because I had so many absent days, so I was homeschooled and I'm graduating this year. Even though the amount of "stress" in my life has decreased...all that worrying about the pain and when your going to get sick really adds a burden. It's just something we have to accept and move on with our lives. I am currently seeing a psychologist, so lets hope that helps. DON"T GIVE UP ON YOUR DREAMS! There is hope....and you will find something to at least minimize the pain that your going through. GOOD LUCK!


----------

